# One Fish- One Technique - Rest of Life



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Fishing for GTs on poppers.

There's nothing more exhilirating than watching a big fish stalking a popper before absolutely smashing it, especially in clear, shallow water.

Joel


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Salmon off the beach with a lure is my idea of heaven on earth. I've done it many days this year. It keeps you active looking for and following them; it keeps you thinking about where among the waves they might be feeding as conditions change; all that lure tossing and walking has to be good exercise; when you find them, its one per cast action; when conditions are right you can sight cast to a school, watch them follow and take the lure; they take a lure easy but that doesn't mean you can count them 'in the bag' - they never give up and are expert at spitting the hook - especially when they take to the air; if you drop one, often another will take its place before the lure moves far; they hang around here most of the year but can become a challenge to find; the release after a good fight is enjoyable; Tailor that sometimes accompany them are great to eat, but I do enjoy the occasional feed of *****.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Tuna, I'm sick of the reefings.


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

River cod on the surface. Nothing better than catching cod off the top out of small water. You never know if the next fish will be 30cm or 30kg. 
Phil


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd be kinda boring comparatively I guess.

Unless I owned a game boat/lived in the NT I'm thinking whats available locally from the yak.

So given that I think I'd stick to boring old flathead on soft plastics.

Why? While they usually don't give a highly sporting fight they are plentiful, can be caught in a variety of places, usually come to the party, are good to eat and the thrill of chasing and landing the 'big one' is still there.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Catching some sort of pelagic, spaniards on a floating pilly comes to mind, something I've only done once to date. Possibly it's the memory of kicking back in a boat near a reef in a place I'm never likely to get to with any of the watercraft I have which makes my want to do it again.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Sight casting longtails at sunrise or sunset


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Fishing heavy kelp w/ plastics for calico bass. With changes in tide and current, finding the right combination in kelp is tricky. Very satisfying when you can pull a fat one out of the weed.
And calico are pretty good eating.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Chasing ***** schools on soft plastics dodging bronzies!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Roosterfish on fly off the beach in Cabo, until the stress killed me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Stealthfisha said:


> Chasing ***** schools on soft plastics dodging bronzies!


Thanks for the reminder. Add to my reasons, 'walking out of the water intact after being surrounded by Rays and small Sharks is an unbelievable feeling'.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Picking up an ol' brownie from a particularly tricky spot to drop a fly into ie a few fingers of current to contend with and overhanging foliage... in a mountain trout stream... heaven!

Jimbo


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

SteveR said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> > Chasing ***** schools on soft plastics dodging bronzies!
> ...


sounds a little silly...but....when your on top of a 10m x 20m colum of sambos in clear water....and getting nailed every cast...then a shark turns up cruising back and forth 9m down and you can see the action.....AWESOME!

Just keep your toes dry hhahhahah


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

In reality - anything light tackle and casting lures or flies to fish that are fun and can pull some drag
Oz bass on lures
Trout in small/medium streams
sea bass on lures off the rocks (feeling your pain Jon)
flathead on the flats at the 'Pin

In dreamland - fly fishing the bonefish flats on Andros - less fish but bigger average size, plus a chance at permit and tarpon
Either that or a time machine to visit my favourite waters back in the day


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Definately something I can do regularly. No point in making it fly fishing for sailfish or something crazy. Which makes it hard for me to answer. Right now, trout or pike on hard bodies. If I lived in fnq again, jungle perch on hb's. yeppoon, flathead on sp's. Texas, cod on timber lures. 
If the fish were going to be magically available wherever I was, then jungle perch on hb's. 
All fishing mentioned is from the yak.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

bream out of oyster racks or bass that lie under willow trees in lily pads surface lures all the way softies or hardz .


----------



## Monstaf1sh (Sep 16, 2013)

imnotoriginal said:


> Fishing for GTs on poppers.
> 
> There's nothing more exhilirating than watching a big fish stalking a popper before absolutely smashing it, especially in clear, shallow water.
> 
> Joel


+1


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

Shallow water (4-10m) snapper on bream gear and plastics! Something exciting about an unstoppable snapper run before first light!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hard to pick. One, however, stands out.

Trolling HB's in a sea kayak for biggish tailor, in breaking surf. The elements of surf skills, staying upright, paddling, fighting the fish, de-hooking and bagging them (backpack), provided many, many hours of high energy, exciting fishing (I didn't _always _stay upright).


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Flicking snags for barra. There's just something about them.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank heaps s for the _bucket list_!For me it has been getting the surface lure smashed by a breambo in calmish conditions an an estuary somewhere. Slowly broadening my horizons.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Actually, i think if I could only fish for One fish using I one technique for ever more, I'd probably give up fishing.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been thinking about this since it was first posted... I know its a hypothetical but my answer is simple - I couldn't do it. As an eclectic sort of person I like the variety fishing offers from bait, plastics, hb's, blades to both fresh and salt flys. Land based, rivers/creeks, lakes to the ocean. Surface to the bottom even as a hypothetical I can't make a choice...

cheers

John


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

StevenM said:


> Gotta love the splash


Just awesome!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

But like JF I'd want something accessible and where I have reasonable success and that is great eating. In Qld trolling for spanyids is the answer. Here in Sydney it's the humble bonito, trolling again.

Not dream or bucket fish, but bread and butter stuff.


----------

